

Apple Pay may have sunk Clinkle - urs2102
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/227852/apple-pay-may-have-sunk-one-of-silicon-valleys-brightest-new-stars-before-he-even-got-started/

======
rsbrown
I fail to see the point of this article. Apple should have thought twice
before launching Apple Pay because the author feels this guys is a rising
star? We should feel bad for him because the world's most valuable company
validated his startup's thesis? Come on.

